# Solved: Website not displaying correctly in IE



## hfrink (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm new here. I consider myself a beginner web designer. The website www.pathwaysnh.com is displaying fine in Safari and Firefox but is not displaying right in IE6 or later. I've validated the code through w3.org. to no avail.

Can anyone help me? THANK YOU!!

hfrink


----------



## gyclone (Jan 16, 2011)

The home page displays identically to me in Firefox (version 3.6.13) and IE (version 8.0.6001.18702) on an XP Pro Machine with a 20 inch wide-screen monitor and the windows maximized. Quick testing of other pages and different window sizes produced same results. Can you point out what you are seeing that appears to be wrong? Also, if you can post which versions you have of the browsers, I might be able to better match your configuration, so I can see what you are seeing.


----------



## ehymel (Aug 12, 2007)

Same here, looks the same on IE8 and FF 3.6.

A screenshot might be helpful to let us see what doesn't look right for you.


----------



## omuyelijah (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi all,

that site looks fine on MSIE 8.


----------



## hfrink (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi All,

Thanks for checking it out. I had to put up the old site- since the new one wasn't working. I've uploaded it here www.hrfrink.com to test it out. Looks fine in firefox. Safari and IE are having issues. Only the background image is appearing. None of the text, links, images (all content really) is showing up. Thank you thank you to anyone who can help!!


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

All I'm seeing in Opera 11 and IE8 is the background, while it looks fine in FF and Chrome.

You've got a lot of absolute positioning going on, mostly relative to the parent , which might be the problem. Try creating a larger parent to hold all your absolutely positioned elements and giving that position:relative in your CSS. Absolute positioning works relative to a parent element, which means when you say left: 50px, it means 50px in from the left of the parent element and it usually works better if this parent element has position: relative. Your parent element at the moment is your document body so you might want to try attaching position: relative to that first.

Two other comments:
1) Your navigation would be better as an unordered list rather than a set of isolated divs, for usability reasons (check your page out without any CSS and your main nav should look like a list).
2) Your background image is wide, presumably to fill the browser, but it isn't wide enough - my display is 1920px wide, so the image is tiled horizontally and I doubt the result is something you'd be happy with!


----------



## hfrink (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi Clive,

Thanks for your response. I've added a larger element that I've called and made its position:relative. I've added it to all the pages and css file but it still seems it not working. I've even tried to clear out some of the default settings for browsers in my css file to see if that would help- obviously to no avail. Any other suggestions as to why its not displaying on these browsers??

I'll work on your 2 other suggestions after I can get the website displaying properly for IE, Opera and Safari.

Thanks again! -heather


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

Have just created a local version of your page and the problem seems to be the following:


```
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/JavaScript"><!--
function MM_preloadImages() { //v3.0
  var d=document; if(d.images){ if(!d.MM_p) d.MM_p=new Array();
    var i,j=d.MM_p.length,a=MM_preloadImages.arguments; for(i=0; i<a.length; i++)
    if (a[i].indexOf("#")!=0){ d.MM_p[j]=new Image; d.MM_p[j++].src=a[i];}}
}
</script>
```
Removing that code meant it loaded fine. Can you do without it?

EDIT: Having looked at it again, you've started a comment within that code but not closed it and IE8 is obviously treating the whole page as a comment. *Just remove <!-- on line 13.* Sorry I didn't see it earlier and wasted your time with the absolute positioning.


----------



## hfrink (Jan 20, 2011)

That did it!!! THANK YOU sooooo much!


----------

